# Gas oven does not work; pilot light on, stovetop works fine



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

see if there is a slot or a touch hole clogged near the pilot, if its a slot clean it w/ a straight razor blade. A hole type can be done W/a small finsh nail.


----------

